# What kind of tree or bush is it?



## TNbear23 (May 31, 2014)

We recently purchased property in East Tennessee. We are not familiar with any of the native plants. There are a lot of these trees growing around a small creek. Can anyone tell me what they are ?
View attachment 31395
View attachment 31396


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Rhododendron. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=rhod...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If it's a cultivar, it's a rhododendron. If it's wild, it's mountain laurel, _Kalmia latifolia_.


----------



## TNbear23 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Looked up mountain laurel and I think that's it. It is growing wild all along a creek. On our property. May have to thin them out a little. Well a least now I know what it is and it is poisonious to animals & humans.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I think Dizzy is right. The stems of each leaf on your plants are longer than what they would be for rhododendrons, so I concur that is most likely to be mountain laurel.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

They are beautiful when they bloom. We have 2 colors around here, white and a light pink.


----------



## TNbear23 (May 31, 2014)

Well made back to our property and Mountain Laurel is exactly what it is. All the trees have white blooms. Thanks everyone for the info


----------

